# Spring Walks



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Haven't posted for a while - life is busy.
Dot and Kiki have just had their spring clip and we are really enjoying the dry, warm and longer days.
Anybody else got spring walk pictures to share?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Gorgeous photos - love the two extras in the first photo and the general joy of living in all of them 

We are still on short boring lead walks at the moment so not much in the way of photos from us - although I managed this one yesterday 










and earlier in the week when I tried to delay our walk until later for MY convenience Molly was keen to point out it may be short but she wanted to go NOW










Followed shortly by 










The moral of the story being if you don't want to be bullied into taking the dogs out, don't leaves shoes in their reach


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

Henry grinning in the bluebells and playing fetch on the beach!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Molly - hope she is improving... it looks a little to me as if she is saying 'This is mine - you have to hop and that is your punishment for making us wait for our walk!'
Henry looks very happy!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Great pics. Sorry no outside pics of Maggie lately. It's been a cool and rainy spring. This week is looking better so I'll try to get some pics of her soon.


----------



## Clemmy (May 31, 2016)

Lovely photos! 
Haha Molly bringing you a shoe "put this on mum, and let's go!" 

It's nice that it's so dry at the moment, they don't come back covered in mud! Clemmy is like a microfibre mop - collects all the dirt!

Here's my two in the bluebells - and Clemmy bounding off in the third one - full of the joys of spring!


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Love the bluebell pictures

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

Lovely photos of Louis! Hope the grooming goes well today, remember to be really specific with what you want them to do xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Clemmy (May 31, 2016)

louis looks like a male version of clemmy - another ginger nut!


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Louis had his first groom today , he did very well , but the groomer said she had to pluck his ears and he has ear mites, any suggestions on treatment?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

Oh he looks wonderful!! Poor thing about the ear mites though... Henry has Advocate Spot On flea treatment every month which prevents all manner of things including ear mites, worms etc, as well as an oral wormer every three months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Adorable. I'd have the vet check his ears. Beemer and Lexi had that happen and they gave me drops. Cleared it up. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

We use advocate spot on as well, will get drops for him


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Fabulous, each and every one! What a treat this is, I've been using my mi-pad thingy to come on here and it rarely lets me see photos (some kind of newfangled torture technique). This was a real treat!


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

Fairlie - try using an app called Tapatalk on your iPad and add this forum. Much easier than the website and you get to see the photos in all their glory. Like this one of Henry lol 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Yes I use Tapatalk too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

henry is so handsome


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

Gaynor59 said:


> henry is so handsome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Ahh you're too kind, and Louis is very handsome too. I think he'll keep that gorgeous red coat you know. I don't think he'll change colour now as I think he would have started to already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

He's been vomiting awful stuff today, he just seems to want to eat anything  horse poo, grass, plants , beetles, soil, stones, I could go on forever, is this normal?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

Oh no Louis ☹ Poor love. Henry went through the normal phase of picking everything up when he was a puppy but he rarely actually ate the things, although I do remember he managed to chew a bit of rubber off a toy once and I couldn't get to him in time before he swallowed it. That reappeared shortly after! One of our walks is a big field with lots of lush meadow grass, he does like to tuck into that (this is a new thing he's discovered he likes!) but it doesn't make him sick. Grass isn't bad for them I don't think although I wouldn't let him eat too much of it, a couple of bites is enough and I usher him along after that. Contrary to popular belief they don't necessarily eat it in order to make themselves sick, some just like the taste I think and it provides a bit of roughage for them.

When Louis goes to grab something he shouldn't have with his mouth, a short sharp 'no' or 'oi', or quick distraction should help. We learnt the 'leave it' command in our puppy training classes which was very handy - try this link - https://www.cuteness.com/blog/content/how-to-stop-a-dog-from-eating-things-on-the-ground


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Here are some pictures of Zelda from our Spring Walk. I think it's about time for her first hair cut


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

OMG, she's so like my Louis, he just had his first cut.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

They do look very similar especially their fur . Louis definitely got a very nice cut. I'm very worried Zelda will look very skinny after hers


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

They do look much skinnier after a good old haircut, but I love how Henry looks. You can see his sporty shape much better and you can tell he's happier without all that hair. Here he is just back from the groomer's a couple of weeks ago (he's clipped down every 8 weeks) - his coat is so soft, just like crushed velvet! I did love his long coat but as soon as his adult coat came in the matting was a twice daily challenge as he is such an active dog. As soon as one matt was combed or cut out another two would appear! It got too much for him and us, and now he's clippered it's much easier for him and us to enjoy our adventurous walks. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Henry does look very cute. I agree and I also think that it will be way too hot for her in the summer with all the fur so we are hoping to get her cut in the next few weeks. Although I'm not sure if her adult fur has come in or not yet.


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

When we first decided he needed trimming back, we went halfway house first to see if it would work better (and also so that we didn't have too much of a shock!) but unfortunately it was still too long to stop the matting so took him back just a fortnight later and we went the whole way and had him clippered all over. Groomers do tend to want to do the legs with scissors but because the front of his front legs were his most problematic area, I asked her to just clipper him all over which worked a treat and now this will be his routine for life. He loves it there, she washes him then blow dries him straight so that she can clipper him. As soon as he gets wet again he goes curly again even though he has short hair, so they never loose that teddy bear look. Zelda is a fabulous name and her colours are so beautiful 

This is Henry when his coat was at its longest, I think it makes him look much older.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

We found some lovely bluebells this week 



















and a few branches to pose on


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

They're so good at posing for photos!  How do you keep them still? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

HenryPup27 said:


> They're so good at posing for photos!  How do you keep them still?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are always well paid for posing with treats and have done enough clicker training that they enjoy trying out different things


----------

